# Taking and printing photos onsite.



## Bearcamp (Nov 29, 2006)

A new hobby we've taken up is taking pics at rodeos. The first time we done this was a huge success and had to download them to the laptop (onsite) separate them by class, and go to Walmart to process them. What I would like to do is make things alot easier by processing them onsite instantly for the people. What would be the easiest and quickest way of doing this? Is there a way to have the pics transfered right to the computer from my camera while I'm shooting or do I still have to run back and download them every time my card is full?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I haven't heard of any 'wireless' capable type cameras, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. 

All I can suggest is to either get a larger memory-card for the camera (less running back and forth) or get a small photo-printer and a power adaptor to run it from your car's battery (more expensive outlay, but cheaper in the long run).


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm not quite sure if I have the idea right .. but if you can find a way to keep your laptop powered on, attach your camera to it and use an ad-hoc wireless link to your "nearby print lab" that would save time running backwards and forwards.

obviously you'd have to check for ways to allow your camera to stay powered up too.

From what I have seen of laptops they require about 20 watts of power to keep them running. If you have an external power supply for your camera then that also would be a fairly low consumption.

From a 1000VA (700Watt) Uninterruptable Power Supply (UPS) I can get >20 minutes backup for a 240Watt load ( when the batteries are new). you'd probably get a couple of hours for your laptop and camera supply. After that it's just a case of getting the correct secure connection between your two places of work. Photos can be loaded from Camera to Laptop when things go quiet. You'll have to figure out how fast the transfer is and then transfer to the "lab" Don't forget that outside you will frequently get a connection over longer distances than you would in Towns but if the area you are working also has a lot of radio interference from other sources you may not get a connection at all. 

In this case you will have to revert to that well known historical remedy called "THE RUNNER" who will rush backwards and forwards with memory cards.


----------

